# Uvula troubles



## Jengz (28/9/19)

So today I ended up in the emergency rooms at milpark hospital. 

Woke up this morning feeling like my throat was blocked and quite inflamed. After trying to clear my throat a number of times I opened my mouth and found that my uvula was very elongated and swollen. 

It started blocking my air passage and so I rushed myself to the hospital. Till now it has not completed heeled and is very awkward as it feels like something is hanging in my throat. 

As much as I don't want to believe, I kind of think my excessive vaping last night was the cause of this. This has never ever happened to me and I've vaped a lot more before than I did last night. 

Any ideas or similar experiences? Now with vaping being in such bad light my family has ammo for days and this situation didn't make it any better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/9/19)

Possibly the heat from the Vapor? Hope you recover well bud. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (28/9/19)

Strange though as I was on my caliburn and dotaio with the new rba deck, very restricted low wattage vaping as apposed to my usual series stacked and noisy v1 setups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Sorry to hear @Jengz 

Hope you feeling okay

What did the doctors say at Milpark? They have a very good ER I believe.

I had to Google Uvula to make sure its what I thought it was. 

Found this on the first page under the Google Q&A part

*Why does my uvula swell up?*
The most common bacterial infection is strep throat, which could cause the uvula to become irritated and lead to uvulitis. ... If you have infected tonsils, or tonsillitis, severe inflammation can cause them to push against your uvula. This can cause your uvula to become irritated and swollen.Jul 5, 2017

I doubt it was the vaping if you have been vaping for years. Did they say you had some kind of infection?
Maybe you got infected from using someone else's vape or you let someone else use yours?


----------



## Timwis (28/9/19)

I only know a couple of people who have had similar issues and again they just woke up with it but neither of them vape and turned out to be a bacterial infection so completely agree with @Silver "


Silver said:


> I doubt it was the vaping if you have been vaping for years. Did they say you had some kind of infection?


".
I think with the current situation i think it's best if people have medical issues to not tell the doctors at first you vape as it's used as a convenient scapegoat instead of giving a true diagnosis.
According to the Trump administration even excessive farting is vape related!

Hope you feel much better soon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (28/9/19)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Jengz
> 
> Hope you feeling okay
> 
> ...


So there are no signs of an infection at all. Uvulitis is also caused by a number of different things. The Dr was great! I asked her if it could be the vaping, she asked how many years have I been vaping and when I told her she said then nope she doesn't think so, it could be but highly unlikely. 

It is just so uncomfortable and makes me gag every now and then because it's huge! 

I'm hoping it comes right soon so that I can vape again, really struggling without my nic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Jengz said:


> So there are no signs of an infection at all. Uvulitis is also caused by a number of different things. The Dr was great! I asked her if it could be the vaping, she asked how many years have I been vaping and when I told her she said then nope she doesn't think so, it could be but highly unlikely.
> 
> It is just so uncomfortable and makes me gag every now and then because it's huge!
> 
> I'm hoping it comes right soon so that I can vape again, really struggling without my nic!



Sorry to hear that @Jengz 
Hope it comes right soon

Did they give you anything for it - or did they say it should just get better on its own?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (28/9/19)

Just don't tell the Americans about this. Please!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (28/9/19)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear that @Jengz
> Hope it comes right soon
> 
> Did they give you anything for it - or did they say it should just get better on its own?


They gave me an anti inflammatory injection and prescribed some cataphlam. She also said each ice the whole day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/9/19)

I hope things improve soon @Jengz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (29/9/19)

Day 2, my situation is the same, woke up and my throat is red and quite sore. 

Im just gonna keep everyone informed and hopefully find the real cause of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/19)

Jengz said:


> Day 2, my situation is the same, woke up and my throat is red and quite sore.
> 
> Im just gonna keep everyone informed and hopefully find the real cause of this.


Wishes for a speedy recovery @Jengz , hope it settles down soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (29/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Wishes for a speedy recovery @Jengz , hope it settles down soon.


At least it's not a serious thing, thanks man

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/19)

Jengz said:


> Day 2, my situation is the same, woke up and my throat is red and quite sore.
> 
> Im just gonna keep everyone informed and hopefully find the real cause of this.


It sounds like an infection. I suggest you go see the Dr again. It was probably a very early stage yesterday and that’s why it was missed.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (29/9/19)

Grand Guru said:


> It sounds like an infection. I suggest you go see the Dr again. It was probably a very early stage yesterday and that’s why it was missed.


Not an infection, my sister is a Dr too and went to her this morning, there's no signs of infection. She too says she doubts its vaping because I've been vaping for years now but maybe, just maybe its because of inhaling hot vapor? I dno man, it doesn't deter me from vaping again, it's just something interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## arbdullah (29/9/19)

Jengz said:


> Strange though as I was on my caliburn and dotaio with the new rba deck, very restricted low wattage vaping as apposed to my usual series stacked and noisy v1 setups



Salt or freebase?


----------



## Jengz (29/9/19)

arbdullah said:


> Salt or freebase?


I'm on freebase only for the past 1.5 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------

